# Vibrating rats?



## Soarel (Jan 1, 2013)

My two current rats, Pippin and Marshmallow, vibrate when petted, often accompanying their bruxing. All my previous rats have done so too, but only now have I really noticed it. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I have never had a rat do this personally but I have read about it and a lot of people say it seems to be a sign of excitement or happiness because they have done it while being held. I've also read it could be nervousness but if he is bruxing from being pet and vibrating too it sounds like he is happy. 

Also, maybe they are bruxing so hard it makes them vibrate? I've seen that haha.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

How cute! I'm not sure if you own males or females, but the only time my girls vibrate is when they're in heat. You can tell if females are in heat when they vibrate their ears, it's adorable. Although I suppose their heads do vibrate a little as they're bruxing too. I'm sure it's totally normal though, they're just very happy ratties


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

kyzer said:


> How cute! I'm not sure if you own males or females, but the only time my girls vibrate is when they're in heat. You can tell if females are in heat when they vibrate their ears, it's adorable. Although I suppose their heads do vibrate a little as they're bruxing too. I'm sure it's totally normal though, they're just very happy ratties


I was going to say the same thing about being in heat. My rat Merlot would vibrate and do butterfly ears nearly all the time!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I see this sometimes. Couldn't really find out what it was. But they'll do it occasionally when they are just sitting there.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 31, 2013)

Nearly all of mine have done this. Some make a noise at the same time which is hard to describe. It has always been a sign of contentment and happiness.


----------

